# 5.9 and 6.7 cummins confusion.



## roadrnnr (Mar 21, 2007)

I am starting to think about getting a Diesel 2500 reg cab instead of the Hemi.

I went on the Dodge site to build one and the only available engine to select is the 6.7 Cummins and a 6 speed for the auto tranny.

Then I found one one a local dealer website for a 2007 2500 reg cab and it has the 5.9 with a 4 speed auto.

I am wondering why the 5.9 is not listed when you build one on the Dodge site.

I was building an ST.

I only recently started thinking about a diesel and do not know to much about the Two Engines.

Can some one give me some opinions on both.

I read in another post that fuel mileage was about 16 city and up to 24 on the highway. Is That about right.

I am going to keep this truck along time and use it for personal plowing only.

Thanks,


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

As of the first of the year, the 5.9l CTD was cut from production. All the new Cummins are 6.7l engines.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

if i was you i would buy one of the last 5.9L cummins because i really think they are a much better engine than the 6.7L because of all the emissions BS that are in the new diesels.


----------



## roadrnnr (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok guys thanks. I forgot about the new 07 engines like in the big trucks which need to use the ultra low sulfer diesel. That explains it.

Looks Like I better look into this one at my dealer.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

the 5.9 should be much cheeper too!!


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

I've had 2, 5.9L 's now and both where(are) very good motors. I think it sucks that they need to build a bigger motor which sucks more fuel to satisfy emmission standards what a George Bush crock of Sh&^!


----------



## roadrnnr (Mar 21, 2007)

Sno4U;389213 said:


> I've had 2, 5.9L 's now and both where(are) very good motors. I think it sucks that they need to build a bigger motor which sucks more fuel to satisfy emmission standards what a George Bush crock of Sh&^!


That one isn't Bush, you can thank the tree huggin alarmist enviro movement for that one.

Stay tuned for more expensive propaganda in the years to come!


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a 06 CTD and was at the dealer a few months ago checking out a new 07 dump with the 6.7L CTD. Other than the normal maint. with a diesel, this one will also have to have the reservoir for the blue stuff (can't remember what its called) filled at approx. every oil change. I asked the salesman what that was going to run and he couldn't tell me. Made me sort of leary that they were gonna try jacking me around with some sort of maint. package to keep the warranty up. I love my 5.9L and aside from a computer reflash have had no problems with it at all. Just my .02


----------



## Koonta (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm running about 19mpg in the summer and 17-18 in the winter, plowing, the worst I've gotten was 13, thats in a '98 12valve, 5spd. stick, 151,000 miles, like it


----------



## na7e (Jun 7, 2007)

I would go with 5.9L. You can get them to come down on the price. I have the off road pkg 06 2500 4x4, I paid 35K for it sticker was 43K. Before I got up here to Alaska I was always talking with the cummins dealer and they were telling me to stay clear of the 6.7..


----------



## roadrnnr (Mar 21, 2007)

na7e;392321 said:


> I would go with 5.9L. You can get them to come down on the price. I have the off road pkg 06 2500 4x4, I paid 35K for it sticker was 43K. Before I got up here to Alaska I was always talking with the cummins dealer and they were telling me to stay clear of the 6.7..


Thanks Guys.

I did end up getting a loaded 07 with the 5.9. Sticker was almost 44k and I got it for $34,700.

Love this truck!


----------



## na7e (Jun 7, 2007)

I love mine. I bought mine last July. I knew one day I would want a diesel. Pulling a boat was the main intention. Now it may be a plow on the front. Just dont know if I want to hop into and start plowing for $$$. I cant be full time so it narrows what I can and cant do.

Glad you like the truck. I know I have found a lot of useful info at http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/

Nate


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

roadrnnr;392325 said:


> Thanks Guys.
> 
> I did end up getting a loaded 07 with the 5.9. Sticker was almost 44k and I got it for $34,700.
> 
> Love this truck!


PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadrnnr (Mar 21, 2007)

blade_masters;392330 said:


> PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Here ya go:

http://www.lavigneworld.com/ram/


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

hell ya that is one sweet truck


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

awww thats awsome!!!


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

looks just like mine.......sweeeeeeeeeet truck!!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

something noone mentioned- the 6.7 is not available in all states- MA banned the HO engines from emissions. Not sure if they sorted it out with the uls fuel, but it is a consideration.

The 5.9 is THE most used diesel engine in the world- the ISB (98'5 + 24 valve) is a computerised version of the Killer B (12 valve) which is used in marine, construction, heavy equipment, and more.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

nice truck. you made the right choice with the 5.9. these are great trucks and you can do anything with them. i love mine and hope to have it for a long time. 

dont you just love those hiway tires the give you on a 4X4 lol

no lets put an exhust and an intake on it and go from there.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*6.7L 50 State Legal !*



justme-;393471 said:


> something noone mentioned- the 6.7 is not available in all states- MA banned the HO engines from emissions. Not sure if they sorted it out with the uls fuel, but it is a consideration.
> 
> The 5.9 is THE most used diesel engine in the world- the ISB (98'5 + 24 valve) is a computerised version of the Killer B (12 valve) which is used in marine, construction, heavy equipment, and more.


Hi

I just purchased a 6.7L from Dave Smith Motors in Kellogg, ID. registered and inspected in Mass, so I know for a fact they legal.

The new 6.7L Cummins is legal in all 50 States, the 5.9L is 45 state legal, if you purchase a 5.9L for use in Massachusetts , make sure it meets Mass EPA standards, California trucks and a few other low emission states are the only ones that you can register in mass, but ALL 6.7L will are legal in all 50 States!


----------

